# Oh no! Not another PFS question!



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I was all set to go with the 50 lb. bag of Quikrete PFS at HD, and did a little extra research first (I know, I'm crazy that way; it's the teacher in me); does PFS (pool filter sand) cause brown algae to proliferate due to the silicates? The "gas pocket" thing sounds kid of ugly as well. I am leery of these "instant aquarium sands" by Caribsea with their bacteria packets, as it sounds gimmicky to me. Just wondering of the algae thing is worth worrying about. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm just guessing but I think that the silicates in PFS are not as easily "freed"or leach into the water as other forms of silicates.Often we have "compounds" in our water that don't cause trouble until they are converted into another form of the same thing.
You are correct in thinking that diatom blooms are usaully silicate caused,but they also usaully(the diatoms) eat themselves out of silicates in a month or less.
Just kind of rambling ,but food for thought.so many use PFS that if it were really a problem I'm sure someone would have mentioned it.
Good for you on the "extra" research as this is when the hidden secrets or real good info is often found!


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Dumb question...

Isn't quickcrete etc a dull grey? Or boring grey? Ugly grey? (see where I am going with this)


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

FWIW, I use Caribsea Super Naturals in my FW tanks. No problem here. I stir my sand right after adding water to get rid of air pockets.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've tried the find the Mystic White II but cannot. Ace has an HSH brand that is a light tan; probably better way to go.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What I get at pool filter stores is tan, different shipments will vary in color. Sometimes there will be a store that will carry the white pool sand.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

This is what I think is the best bet; I will review it when ordered and installed.

Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Botiadancer "Quickcrete" is a brand name for a few masonry products.
They are refering to the sand which is for mixing with what you are thinking of. It also is sold by the bag under that company name.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Playsand, PFS, Caribsea Super natural, Tahitian Moon Sand, Ceramquartz or Spectraquartz are the same thing more or less. They are quartz. They are inert and will not cause any problems in a tank. 

The major difference is price, selection and size of grains. Caribsea and TMS being very expensive $25 per 20 pounds. Spectarquartz or Ceramaquartz giving you lots of color choices and two sizes grains and more reasonable price $20-25 for 50 pounds. PFS being much cheaper but no choice really in color. Play sand dirt cheap but very small and irregular grains and very dirty most of the time.

My personal choice if you don't mind color is PFS best bang for your buck, however if you care about color choice try to find a distributor of Ceramquartz or Spectraquartz you wont be disappointed very dense but very small grains perfect for bottom fish and very appealing to the eye.

Also if you get some MTS I would not worry about gas pockets as they will burrow in your sand.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

For the gas bubble problem, here are my thoughts - 

The gas pockets are caused by anaerobic nitrifying bacteria (the bacteria we call "beneficial" is also nitrifying bacteria, but is aerobic). The anaerobic bacteria grow in the substrate and are ever-present, they absorb ammonia, nitrite, and (possibly) nitrate from the water like aerobic bacteria but their byproduct is hydrogen sulfide and some other nasty stuff. The chemistry escapes me, but the hydrogen sulfide is what builds up as gas pockets in substrate and can bubble into the tank and wipe everything out.

This phenomenon usually manifests itself in deep sand bed marine tanks, it rarely happens in freshwater tanks unless the substrate goes undisturbed for long periods. Simple periodic gravel vacuuming or stirring the sand will solve your issues, as will live plants with large root systems. These plants absorb and use the byproducts of anaerobic bacteria through their root systems, mitigating hydrogen sulfide gas buildup.

If you get a smelly sulfur odor from your tank (I liken it to the smell of a pond), you need to clean your substrate. With that being said, in a planted tank with regular maintenance and water changes, I doubt you'll ever have a problem, let alone a pond smell.

Hope this helps!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I just feel the need to add that out of all the generic types of sand you could get ,I might really shy away from the "quickcrete".I have no knowledge of it in aquariums,but as far as it being part of what is added to many masonary applications there really could be almost anything in it.There has to be pool supply stores in Florida,hell we have them in NY and some( a bunch) are even open today(it did get up to 15 degrees!).


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, I called around, but most don't stock this type of sand as virtually all the pools here in FL are in-ground. I'm pretty sure the PFS I ordered from Ace will be good. A few reviews I've seen on it remark that it is just the right grit and very consistent. We'll see. It's been fun to brush up on chemistry; thanks to all responders. Time to turn my attention to the lights and covers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the brown algae so much. If this is going to be a planted tank and you have decent lighting, the most you should see will be on your glass. Cleaning your glass will be something you will need to do fairly often. I clean mine every 3-4 water changes. It doesn't get covered with anything, its more like a film but if left for a while starts to look like brown algae.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Protues55 said:


> Yeah, I called around, but most don't stock this type of sand as virtually all the pools here in FL are in-ground. I'm pretty sure the PFS I ordered from Ace will be good. A few reviews I've seen on it remark that it is just the right grit and very consistent. We'll see. It's been fun to brush up on chemistry; thanks to all responders. Time to turn my attention to the lights and covers.


Hi, How did you like the PFS that you ordered from Ace? I haven't made up my mind yet but considering the Ace PFS.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Fishtail76 said:


> Hi, How did you like the PFS that you ordered from Ace? I haven't made up my mind yet but considering the Ace PFS.


I am very happy with the Ace pool filter sand. 50 lbs is just enought for the 55, though I may add a few pounds later on when I see how plants like it. It looks very nice: not white, but a pleasing light tan. It settled quickly after a little washing, and seems like a great buy.


----------

